# Film Connection Mentor Program



## outofexile (Apr 7, 2005)

Hello all,

I am thinking of coming to the United States to join a mentor program with career connection. The program sounds almost too good to be true. I'm wondering if anyone knows anything about the program and if it is legitimate or a scam as all I can see from London is a website.

You can check it our at www.film-connection.com

I would be very greatful if anyone who has done the program or has any information about it would let me know.

Thanks Chris.


----------



## DoubleIT (Apr 7, 2005)

I skimmed over it, and it seems like you are paying 8 grand to work for free. Get an internship instead, sometimes they pay you. In short, seems like a rip off.


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Aug 14, 2005)

I definitely would NOT recommend this.  WHY?  Because I did it and got set up with an internship which basically boiled down to lugging around equipment... 6000 bucks just to set up lights and tripods.  And after a while, they were difficult to reach and was dissatisfied with their services.  And I don't even know if I can get a refund... after a while I spent so much time and effort on trying to reach them that i got so fed up.  Perhaps it was a lesson to me that people in the business can't be trusted and you must be smart in who you deal with.

You're better off investing that money towards your education or buying a new camera.  Besides, all you have to do is just call up production companies- introduce yourself and say that you'd like to have an internship... set up an interview... they'll either say yes we'd like to meet or no not right now... which sure as hell beats spending thousands of dollars on some shady thing.  My dad always warned me to look out for things that sound "too good to be true" and the career-connection mentoring program is exactly that!


----------



## soundmanred (Jul 4, 2010)

Film Connection is not a scam at all. I went to this school and it was great. I trained with a professional whose been working in film for many years. Then My sister went to the Film Connection in New Orleans and she is still in it. She likes it very much. I just had to speak up because this school worked for me. I'm currently making a good living in the film business working for various studios in and around the Miami area.


----------



## moviemaniac (Jul 5, 2010)

The thing is with the current economic climate studios are getting more penny wise and want to make sure their investment will bring them dividends. They will not want to take a chance on some kid that comes knocking on their door without a reputation or a recommendation. You will get both of these with a film connection program. I completed a course 3 years ago and it was the single best decision I ever made. Take the time and do some research into the matter. Don't let the negativity that you may find put you off. Judge for yourself.


----------



## moviemaster (Jul 6, 2010)

Why am I hearing all these people flaming film connection? Have they actually been on a course or even visited their website, or are they merely listening to conjecture and rumor? Their program is working for me full stop. I have zero issues with them or their program. My mentor is a really nice guy who just wants to help me succeed. Come on guy's lay off them.


----------



## moviemaster (Jul 8, 2010)

It's funny how anyone who defends the mentor program or says that they have has positive experiences with any of the connections schools is a spammer or a scammer.


----------



## jimmyboy418 (Jul 11, 2010)

What do I need to get started in film? Do I need a degree? What are your thoughts on mentor programs, and do studios really recognize them? How much should I put aside to get started


----------



## moviemaster (Jul 22, 2010)

For all those who may be aware (BBB) The Better Business Bureau gave film connection an F rating. Little may you know though, BBB recently gave Middle eastern Terrorist organization HAMAS an A- rating for their work with the youth. Apparently you can be a car bomber so long as you pay the $425 into their coffers. If you don't pay (like Prada and Starbucks) you get an F. If you don't believe me google it for yourself.


----------



## Brian Hulnick (Jul 25, 2010)

I appreciate that this is a film site, but after reading the post here and on other sites that seem to be attacking anything ending with Connection I felt I need to wade in. I am a new member. I have read in this forum that some of you suspect that new members are spam. I am not spam. Please remember, your posts show up in the search engines so even thought the forum is “private” the posts are public. So when I saw that you were talking about Film Connection, I had to join and post as the sister company  Recording Connection is a subject that I know a lot about.  I should, I went to the school. Let me tell you about my experience.
First off this place is far from a scam. They get you inside a real recording studio and oversee that you are trained one on one inside a real studio. No money at all is asked for up front. You pay only after you are accepted.
Many say why pay for an Internship? And that is what I originally thought, but the reality is, this is not an Internship, it is an apprenticeship. You are learning from a professional in a real studio from a course curriculum. My Recording Connection mentor is Warren Huart. Look him up. Warren is the Producer of Korn, Better than Ezra, and just about every alternative band at Sony Music. He is also a composer for Grey's Anatomy, Scrubs, etc.

Look I'm in my 30s and so I've been around the block, as I'm sure many of you have. I love the Internet, blogging, and posting in forums, but let's be real people, NEGATIVE comments in forums and on blogs will always be in the majority because most people don't post positive things when they are happy. We humans are just not wired that way unfortunately. If there are 5-20 negative comments in this or other forums, Praedo's Law says there are probably 500 people who loved this school. I am one of them. Is the Recording Connection perfect? No. But it got me in a real studio and I learned under a man (Warren) who is real life music producer. Warren would not have trained me if I knocked on his door cold and asked him for an Internship.

Also, here are some other guys that endorse The Recording Connection and also teach for them in their studios:

TIM PALMER - Produced for U2, Pearl Jam, The Cure, David Bowie
CHRIS SHELDON - Engineered and Produced Liz Phair
JOHN ALTMAN - James Bond Film Composer
BRIAN BLACKWELL - Sony Music Executive for 30 years.
BRIAN LEVI - Engineered for Dwight Yokam
PRESTON BOEBEL - Engineered for Hoobestank, Whitesnake, Clint Mansell

This place is not a scam. If anyone wants to talk to me live about it, post and we can arrange a chat.But please let's keep it polite.

Best Wishes,
Brian Hulnick (Recording Connection Graduate)


----------



## moviemaniac (Jul 26, 2010)

Brian I don't think you will have much luck. It seems that people are more willing to accept that a company such as Film Connection is a Scam, than that it is a legitimate way to get into the movie making business. We have become a nation of cynics and doubting Thomas's. they worked for you and I but that doesn't matter, people only ever want to hear the bad stuff, watch CNN/ Fox News, get my point.


----------



## jimmyboy418 (Jul 28, 2010)

I went to a couple of forums and inquired about film schools and all I get is Film Connection is a scam. Well I did some checking of my own and I think the film connection seems fine and I'm gonna give it a shot. I don't feel confident enough going from studio to studio asking if they need an intern. Hopefully with the experience that I will pick up I will feel more confident about selling myself to prospective employers.


----------



## moviemaniac (Jul 29, 2010)

Good luck jimmyboy418 report back on how things go. Maybe if things go well others will not just assume the program is a scam.
Peace


----------



## Brian Hulnick (Aug 1, 2010)

Please do let us know how you get on.


----------



## jimmyboy418 (Aug 2, 2010)

I already showed Brian this earlier but I thought I'd share it with you all. It makes for an interesting read. Doubtless people will still think the worse for career connection, but at least I showed it.

http://www.zimbio.com/Recordin...ction+Scam+Real+Deal


----------



## Brian Hulnick (Aug 2, 2010)

Like I said to you earlier James it's fascinating how BBB do this and yet career connections is accused of being bogus.


----------



## jimmyboy418 (Aug 4, 2010)

It happens all the time, a company is successful and suddenly people want to tear it down. It's basic human nature. But it is an interesting article.


----------



## moviemaniac (Aug 8, 2010)

It's just like the movies, people need a good guy and a bad guy. The BBB makes itself seem like the savior of businesses, a modern day King Arthur so to speak and pegs Connections as the evil highway man out to rob you. Sure BBB will help you if you pay their fees. Connections should be judged by the quality of its program and its mentors and not by organizations and individuals with an Axe to grind.


----------



## soundmanred (Aug 8, 2010)

> Originally posted by moviemaniac:
> It's just like the movies, people need a good guy and a bad guy. The BBB makes itself seem like the savior of businesses, a modern day King Arthur so to speak and pegs Connections as the evil highway man out to rob you. Sure BBB will help you if you pay their fees. Connections should be judged by the quality of its program and its mentors and not by organizations and individuals with an Axe to grind.



Yeah, In an ideal world. Will never happen tho. Too many doubters and flamers.


----------



## moviemaniac (Aug 9, 2010)

I have confidence that the truth (the real truth) will get out and see that film connection is not the scam some make it out to be.


----------



## Brian Hulnick (Aug 11, 2010)

Once you guys finish your programs what exactly would you like to do? What area or genre of music? I'm thinking about the managerial side of things.


----------



## moviemaniac (Aug 12, 2010)

I would like to work on the sound side of film making. Foley work would suit me, making a range of sound effects out of thin air. Superb.


----------



## Tina K (Aug 12, 2010)

How long does the average film connection program last for exactly?


----------



## moviemaniac (Aug 15, 2010)

The film connection mentor program is for 6 months.


----------



## Tina K (Aug 17, 2010)

Are there exams tests like in University? Do you get some kind of diploma?


----------



## moviemaniac (Aug 18, 2010)

Your mentor sets assignments that you must complete on time. There will also be exams to see if you are taking the information on board. At the end of the program if you succeed you will receive a certificate.


----------



## Tina K (Aug 19, 2010)

This certificate, is it internationally recognized?


----------



## Brian Hulnick (Aug 22, 2010)

Your film connection credentials are indeed recognized worldwide plus your mentor will be happy to speak to any prospective studio on your behalf. One of the advantages of a film connection mentor program.


----------



## moviemaniac (Aug 25, 2010)

Some guy in another forum insisted that you wont find work unless you have a recognized degree from an accredited university. Then everyone ripped into him for talking BS. So funny.


----------



## Brian Hulnick (Aug 26, 2010)

Studios want some one who knows the basics and is prepared to learn, not some piece of paper.


----------



## KD2010 (Aug 29, 2010)

Is film connection a scam or no? I graduated from Cal State LA with a BA in Film, Television and Media Studies and I had a full finacial aid support from the govt that paid all my courses. However, I did not take any internships while I was at Cal State LA due to lack of car and license. Now a year has gone by since I got my BA and obtained a license and car. I aggressively sent out my resumes on craigslist.com and mandy.com but got no word back. I think I got scammed by ABCastings.net for posting my pix and profile that says directors and production companies will look at and give me a call. No word at all.

So I thought maybe take some few acting lessons and try contacting Casting Central to do some extra when I have the time to go down there. I like to know if this film connection is a scam like ABCastings.net or legit. 

If so, how do they let you pay? do we pay in monthly payments if we cannot afford it. I make $845 a month and that is on govt assistance. I have no job. Please give me some advice on here. Thanks.


----------



## Brian Hulnick (Aug 29, 2010)

> Originally posted by KD2010:
> Is film connection a scam or no? I graduated from Cal State LA with a BA in Film, Television and Media Studies and I had a full finacial aid support from the govt that paid all my courses. However, I did not take any internships while I was at Cal State LA due to lack of car and license. Now a year has gone by since I got my BA and obtained a license and car. I aggressively sent out my resumes on craigslist.com and mandy.com but got no word back. I think I got scammed by ABCastings.net for posting my pix and profile that says directors and production companies will look at and give me a call. No word at all.
> 
> So I thought maybe take some few acting lessons and try contacting Casting Central to do some extra when I have the time to go down there. I like to know if this film connection is a scam like ABCastings.net or legit.
> ...



Here you go. Here is a link to sallie mae. Hope this is of help to you.
http://www.filmconnection.com/SALLIEMAE.html


----------



## Brian Hulnick (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi KD2010 was this of help to you? How did you get on? Were your queries answered satisfactorily?
Brian


----------



## Brian Hulnick (Sep 2, 2010)

Various people say that the Film business is getting more and more competitive. People are advising to make sure that any mentor you choose really works on your behalf to get you not only working on set but also connects you with as many contacts as possible.


----------



## Tina K (Sep 5, 2010)

As a woman I was wondering if there are any other women here and what were their experiences trying to get into the film industry. Did you come across any barriers? Any words of advice that you can give to me?
Thanks


----------



## Tina K (Sep 6, 2010)

No other females on this forum


----------



## Brian Hulnick (Sep 9, 2010)

Much like the industry unfortunately it appears there are only males on these forums.


----------



## Dangermouse (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi Tina, 

I'm a male, but some of the most successful people I know in the industry are women. I'm a Producer living in LA, NYU Film Grad. It's all about the attitude and energy you bring to whatever project you are working on. I've found the film business to be equally challenging and rewarding for everyone I know, male or female. 

Also, what aspect of the industry are you referring to? Crewing? Above the line? Directing? Marketing and promotion?


Best, 

Seth


----------



## Tina K (Sep 14, 2010)

> Originally posted by Dangermouse:
> Hi Tina,
> 
> I'm a male, but some of the most successful people I know in the industry are women. I'm a Producer living in LA, NYU Film Grad. It's all about the attitude and energy you bring to whatever project you are working on. I've found the film business to be equally challenging and rewarding for everyone I know, male or female.
> ...



I'm about to start my film connection course and I'm looking more at management and marketing / promotion. I don't mind a challenge, life would be dull without challenges, just don't want to be running into brick walls constantly because I am female. I'm not looking for special treatment, just equal chances.


----------



## A.Samuals (Sep 15, 2010)

Your recording connection mentor will point you in the right direction. He will only introduce you to the right people, otherwise it reflects on him/ her. Just let your mentor know exactly what particular field interests you most, if you know now that is.


----------



## Tina K (Sep 17, 2010)

> Originally posted by A.Samuals:
> Your recording connection mentor will point you in the right direction. He will only introduce you to the right people, otherwise it reflects on him/ her. Just let your mentor know exactly what particular field interests you most, if you know now that is.



Thank you, much appreciated advice.


----------



## Tina K (Sep 19, 2010)

Some guy attacked me on another forum merely because I said I thought that in my opinion film connection was a good idea and so was mentoring. I honestly wasn't trying to convert people or ram my views down others throats. This jackass was really abusive and it appeared to be personal. WTF?


----------



## A.Samuals (Sep 21, 2010)

Don't worry, you will always get attackers on forums. They like the anonymity the web provides.


----------



## Brian Hulnick (Sep 22, 2010)

Nature of the beast I'm afraid. Some people choose to hide behind their keyboards flinging ****e.


----------



## Tina K (Sep 23, 2010)

I suppose some people are so insecure in their lives or work that they use attacks to make them feel a little better. I hope if I make it in this industry I don't become so hostile.


----------



## Brian Hulnick (Sep 26, 2010)

If I become established I would have no problems helping others out, always been my nature I suppose. Politeness costs nothing.


----------



## Brian Hulnick (Sep 27, 2010)

Some one posted this on another forum,and I understand this is aimed towards recording music but wise words me thinks.
"Sure. Lots of engineers have learned from watching / apprenticing with established engineers. It was the more "traditional" learning path in this career for years, although the opportunities to do it in the old way have largely dried up. If you apprenticed with someone like George Massenburg, Phil Ramone or Bruce Swedien, I guarantee you'd learn a ton of stuff... but only if you were sharp enough to keep up, and only if you worked your butt off and applied yourself. 

And knowledge is only part of what it takes to "make it" as an engineer. You need incredibly good "people skills". You also need a good BS meter and business savvy. You need drive, motivation and good self-promotional skills. Having good ears and artistic and musical "taste" doesn't hurt either... and some of that stuff really can't be taught. And even the stuff that can be taught is stuff you have to have an aptitude for if you are going to have any realistic chance at excelling and standing out from the crowd enough to be one of the few who actually beats the odds and gets / still has a job in a recording related field five years after you finish your studies.

And studying never ends in this business... and the folks who have been around for a while tend to the fresh "recording school grads" who think they've "learned it all".

Like I said, today, more than ever, you have to find your own road map, your own path to success in this field, and no two paths will be identical. The hard work, dedication, time, study and aptitude aspects are something that most will have in common though"


----------



## Tina K (Sep 28, 2010)

Sounds like a brutal but honest assessment.


----------



## moviemaniac (Sep 29, 2010)

Brutal, but honest is not a problem. It's when they start attacking the newbie thats when the problems begin.


----------



## moviemaniac (Oct 4, 2010)

Stupid question and I suppose I'm gonna get slapped for this, but what would you consider be the best way to stand out in the crowd as far a movie making is concerned. Whats the balance between being revolutionary and simply weird and unworkable?


----------



## Brian Hulnick (Oct 5, 2010)

> Originally posted by moviemaniac:
> Stupid question and I suppose I'm gonna get slapped for this, but what would you consider be the best way to stand out in the crowd as far a movie making is concerned. Whats the balance between being revolutionary and simply weird and unworkable?



Asking questions if you don't know something, not pretending you know everything. Learning from your mistakes. Using your own initiative, but also recognizing that you are a part of a team. Not being afraid to offer suggestions and standing up for your ideas if you genuinely believe they will work.


----------



## Brian Hulnick (Oct 6, 2010)

There's an irony that good teaching and learning in any area should invite healthy debate and a diversity of views, yet when discussing education itself, people get belligerent, opinionated and refuse to accept differences - especially on forums.

It mostly comes from people who got burned or disappointed by their own experience - they then expect that their own misery should be the same for everyone else.


----------



## moviemaniac (Oct 12, 2010)

Sounds like some of the folks in some of the forums I have visited.


----------



## Brian Hulnick (Oct 12, 2010)

People either love a school/ or training system and simply refuse to acknowledge any other training system or they had a bad experience and refuse to accept when some one else has a positive experience in the same or similar school.


----------



## A.Samuals (Oct 13, 2010)

Folks keep saying that this is a learn by doing industry as opposed to a classroom study industry so I cannot see what is wrong with the mentor/ apprentice system.


----------



## Brian Hulnick (Oct 18, 2010)

As I said elsewhere, you will still require some classroom study in order to learn about the workings of film and to learn the fundamentals of film making. Some testing will still need to be done in order to make sure that you comprehend what you are being taught.


----------



## Brian Hulnick (Oct 19, 2010)

Then you have to sell yourself as a commodity. Market yourself using business cards and give them out to everyone you meet. People also say networking also works.


----------



## Tina K (Oct 20, 2010)

Seems weird, selling yourself like a pound of Ham. Makes sense though.


----------



## Brian Hulnick (Oct 25, 2010)

There are more applicants than positions. You have to sell yourself big time or the guy next to you will. It's as simple as that.


----------



## Tina K (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm not disagreeing with you. It just feels strange for me marketing myself. Always been a little reticent about talking about myself thats all . Right now I'm blushing just talking about myself. Your absolutely right though, if I'm not confident about myself it will show when I meet people. This is something I must work on with my mentor.


----------



## Brian Hulnick (Oct 28, 2010)

I would suggest you sit down with your mentor and go through everything you will need to do to promote and market yourself.


----------



## Brian Hulnick (Nov 1, 2010)

Also, some one on another forum suggested volunteering at film festivals or even hanging out at coffee shops frequented by film makers etc.


----------



## Tina K (Nov 2, 2010)

Volunteering at film festivals seems like a good idea, will have to check this out. But if I start hanging out in coffee shops where I live I may be arrested on suspicion of prostitution


----------



## A.Samuals (Nov 3, 2010)

Saw an advertising for Newport Film Festival in May I believe. It was only advertising for sales of film space, nothing about volunteering work tho.


----------



## Tina K (Nov 8, 2010)

On the few times I have seen a movie/ commercial set they seem to be closed off with security everywhere. How would one approach the crew to ask questions or even get into the set. Who should you approach?


----------



## moviemaniac (Nov 9, 2010)

If it were me I would take a portfolio of my work etc with me to the set and try to get someones attention.


----------



## Brian Hulnick (Nov 14, 2010)

Thats basically what I would do, take a body of my work with me and show it around, maybe drum up some interest. Also give out calling cards.


----------



## GabrielM (Jan 17, 2011)

Maybe someone can explain the flaw in my reasoning (if there is one), but here's what I did:

I went to the website and the first thing I click is on "Tuition."

They list some prices (with theirs as the cheapest, of course). According to them, the Junior/Community colleges charge between $5,000 to $50,000. Is this accurate? What is their source?

The price of California community colleges for residents is less than $30 per unity. So by their rationale, a student would have to take 166 units, which is outrageous. I reached this number by dividing $5000 (lowest total amount according to the institute) by $30 (unit price). 

It seems to me that the institute decide to fabricate some numbers. Who knows, maybe I'm wrong. I just want some clarification. 

Thanks,


----------



## hiccup3000 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hello! please help support my new website for film-makers, i am a film director from the uk and im hoping to share what Ive learnt from film-mkaing on this site

http://lovewarfilms.blogspot.com/

all the best with film-making,
hiccup!


----------



## Brian Hulnick (Jan 18, 2011)

I think the numbers are conservative Gabriel


----------



## Brian Hulnick (Jan 19, 2011)

> Originally posted by hiccup3000:
> Hello! please help support my new website for film-makers, i am a film director from the uk and im hoping to share what Ive learnt from film-mkaing on this site
> 
> http://lovewarfilms.blogspot.com/
> ...


----------



## attatae (Jan 21, 2011)

> Originally posted by GabrielM:
> Maybe someone can explain the flaw in my reasoning (if there is one), but here's what I did:
> 
> I went to the website and the first thing I click is on "Tuition."
> ...



Your assessment is spot-on. I'm finishing up my CC general education courses, and the actual classes for 2 YEARS haven't been more than $2000. Basically 423 dollars a semester for classes, but maybe the site you looked at is taking books/room and board into consideration? But if they're saying just straight-up tuition is that expensive, that's preposterous.


----------



## GabrielM (Jan 21, 2011)

> Originally posted by attatae:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by GabrielM:
> Maybe someone can explain the flaw in my reasoning (if there is one), but here's what I did:
> 
> ...



Your assessment is spot-on. I'm finishing up my CC general education courses, and the actual classes for 2 YEARS haven't been more than $2000. Basically 423 dollars a semester for classes, but maybe the site you looked at is taking books/room and board into consideration? But if they're saying just straight-up tuition is that expensive, that's preposterous. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Thank you for your insight. I think this clarification is important, so people can make sound decisions.


----------



## Brian Hulnick (Jan 25, 2011)

At these community colleges, how is the equipment, is it modern and well maintained? What about your teachers, are they knowledgeable?


----------



## Brian Hulnick (Jan 27, 2011)

It's the sum of all parts isn't it. How well your mentor/ tutor instructs you. The quality of the equipment you work with. I hear of people being very disappointed with some institutions when they see the gear they are supposed to be working with, it was ancient and the lecturer was a hack.


----------



## attatae (Jan 28, 2011)

> Originally posted by Brian Hulnick:
> At these community colleges, how is the equipment, is it modern and well maintained? What about your teachers, are they knowledgeable?



I personally don't take film courses at my community college. Unlike most General Ed classes, the film production ones don't transfer to some of the Universities/Colleges I'm interested in (such as UC's). I'm finishing my General Ed undergrad stuff, then trying to transfer. 

That said, I have had great teachers at my school, and I'm sure the Film profs are good too. Tools like "Rate your Professors[dot]com" are great for learning about the classes. 

In the end, it really is on the student's shoulders. Spielberg went to CSULB, and made it huge, while not everyone who goes to NYU or USC automatically becomes a titan of the industry.


----------



## Brian Hulnick (Jan 31, 2011)

Too true, it pays dividends to do some proper research. Much is down to the students that is also true.


----------



## Tina K (Feb 2, 2011)

The problem is that they DO expect to be the next Spielberg and when It doesn't happen they get all bitter and twisted.


----------



## moviemaniac (Feb 8, 2011)

A guy on another forum is a mentor and says that a couple of bozo's he was mentoring point blank refused to get off their asses and actually expected to be placed into the studio of their choosing. They assumed because they paid XYZ amount of cash that they were entitled to preferential treatment. He f@cked them off straight away.


----------



## Tina K (Feb 9, 2011)

Then these guys will probably post that the program is a scam and how they did not get into a good studio.


----------



## moviemaniac (Feb 15, 2011)

From what I have been told Full Sail is extremely expensive, yet offers no real value to those wanting to work in the industry. Is this true?


----------



## Tina K (Feb 16, 2011)

I costs a small fortune and you learn more about the theory rather than getting actual hands on experience. Works for some, not for others.


----------



## Tina K (Feb 22, 2011)

The most important thing is that you get to work in a proper set which is worth its weight in gold.


----------



## moviemaniac (Feb 23, 2011)

Whenever I ask for comparisons between the various film schools, the attacking starts. Would just be nice to know just how they compare, thats all.


----------



## Tina K (Feb 28, 2011)

Just do your own research. Get some books and use the web.


----------



## moviemaniac (Mar 1, 2011)

Yeah, I'm about to look into joining a library. Theres a couple of books showing at the bottom of this page I would like to check out.


----------



## Tina K (Mar 10, 2011)

Just ordered Rebel Without A Crew by Robert Rodriguez from amazon.


----------



## moviemaniac (Mar 13, 2011)

I always find the documentaries on his DVD's/ Blu-ray's entertaining, especially his 10 minute flick school.


----------



## soundmanred (Mar 15, 2011)

Did Rodriguez go to film school/ university?


----------



## Tina K (Mar 17, 2011)

> Originally posted by soundmanred:
> Did Rodriguez go to film school/ university?[/QUOTE
> 
> Nope, according to wikipedia. He was pretty much self taught. Just loved making movies even at 7 years of age.


----------



## Tina K (Mar 23, 2011)

I think that is why he is so willing to help others get into the business. He knows first hand just how hard it is to make it in the business.


----------



## moviemaniac (Mar 23, 2011)

I think that FC mentor program is probably still the best way to go.


----------



## Tina K (Mar 28, 2011)

Along with lots of books to read and videos to watch.


----------



## moviemaniac (Mar 30, 2011)

I still fail to understand why some folks hate the apprentice/ internship program so much. Especially if you find a good studio/ mentor.


----------



## Tina K (Apr 5, 2011)

Goes back to some folks believing only those with formal film training deserve a shot. Elitism


----------



## moviemaniac (Apr 7, 2011)

Goes back to people pushing the method that worked for them many years ago. Times have changed, the industry has changed.


----------



## moviemaniac (Apr 11, 2011)

They have a positive experience with their learning (ie,community college, university) and will not accept it when other choose a different route.


----------



## A.Samuals (Apr 12, 2011)

Well, I for one have had a highly positive experience with my course.


----------



## Drexler (Apr 15, 2011)

Translation expands on this concept, suggesting that her autism allows her to focus on visual details more intensely, which allows her to "take in the world as animals do".



bibliography books


----------



## A.Samuals (Apr 18, 2011)

> Originally posted by Drexler:
> Translation expands on this concept, suggesting that her autism allows her to focus on visual details more intensely, which allows her to "take in the world as animals do".
> 
> WHAT?????


----------



## moviemaniac (Apr 21, 2011)

I personally don't have an issue with any form of learning. As long as you learn something useful, that's all that matters. The route is not nearly as important as the result in my eyes.


----------



## Tina K (Apr 26, 2011)

Unfortunately some folks in some forums will disagree with you.


----------



## Brian Hulnick (Apr 28, 2011)

What ever works for you.


----------



## moviemaniac (May 3, 2011)

Someone on another forum said that he looked for someone who was willing to learn, and willing to learn from their mistakes. He didn't give a crap about diplomas. He has a very successful studio.


----------



## moviemaniac (May 4, 2011)

And he's also a really nice guy it would appear.


----------



## Pjt 1 (May 5, 2011)

This is quite an interesting "question" on the film connection. I have checked a lot of other sites, and want to get the real data.  I have sent 2 emails to the company and haven't heard any reply. Can someone who graduated from that school - tell me their experience?


----------



## moviemaniac (May 9, 2011)

I haven't graduated yet, however my experiences thus far are very good. I know that some thought their email responses were sometimes a little slow. Just keep persevering.


----------



## Brian Hulnick (May 12, 2011)

Had nothing but positive experiences with them. Keep trying man.


----------



## Tina K (May 16, 2011)

One studio boss I been chatting to says he consciously makes a point of NOT hiring university graduates as he hates having arguments with them whenever he asks them to do something or not to do something. They just give him hassles.


----------



## moviemaniac (May 18, 2011)

Of course, many University graduates have such huge ego's they can be a night mare. They know everything and the only way is their way. I've worked with them and it can be fun...not.


----------



## Brian Hulnick (May 28, 2011)

When a university student has been working with a professor for 4 years he will naturally take everything the professor says as gospel. It will be very hard for him or her to accept anything what anybody else says as correct.


----------



## moviemaniac (May 31, 2011)

When any student finishes any kind of learning, they will always imprint on their teacher, copying his little habits. I did when I did my driving lessons. That's how good and bad habits get passed along.


----------



## Pandabear83 (Jun 5, 2011)

Hello,

I am thinking about moving to SF I was going to attend San Fran Film School. I saw the Film Connection I already have editing experience and I do not want to continue with another two-years in school. So my question is have any of you found editing mentors? If so where? Or anyother placements would be great.

Thanks


----------



## Brian Hulnick (Jun 6, 2011)

Your best bet it to contact film connection and let them know that you wish to pursue film editing. They will then be able to arrange a program around that. Good luck man.


----------



## Tina K (Jun 13, 2011)

pandabear, if you contact them they will be able to advise you about courses and placements.


----------



## moviemaniac (Jun 21, 2011)

I still believe it is a much better way to learn than being in a classroom.


----------



## Brian Hulnick (Jun 28, 2011)

It is the best way from what I have experienced.


----------



## Pandabear83 (Jun 28, 2011)

Could any of you tell me the companies used for editing? I am only concerned because I will be moving to SF and I want to know that there will be actual apprenticeship and not just dropping money for final cut lessons.


----------



## Brian Hulnick (Jul 4, 2011)

Contact www.filmconnection.com and inform them that you wish to concentrate on film editing. Hope that helps.


----------



## moviemaniac (Jul 11, 2011)

How did you get on Pandabear?


----------



## Brian Hulnick (Jul 19, 2011)

It's good to hear studios stating that they hire solely on the persons ability to do the task and not because he went to some fancy university. Wish all professions were so open minded.


----------



## moviemaniac (Jul 26, 2011)

Volunteering or helping out on a set then maybe getting the guy in charge to hire you or at least put in a good word for you is the best bet.


----------



## Pandabear83 (Jul 26, 2011)

Well, being that film connection requires tohave
A cosigner and I have no family makes it difficult for me to do the 
Program. Oh well.


----------



## moviemaniac (Aug 2, 2011)

Have a chat with them. I'm sure they will be pleased to offer a work around.


----------



## Chad0034 (Aug 4, 2011)

Hey guys, im really appreciative towards you guys giving great advice about this institute. I'm heading into Columbia College Chicago as a post production major, and I'm thinking of just earning my associates degree, than possibly heading into that institute in two years. 

I applied already as start date 2013, and I want to talk to them a lot more. I'm incredibly passionate about video editing, and I'm great with people. I like learning things, and don't think "I'm always right" like a lot of University Grads from prestigious film schools around the country. 

But this has potential to be one of the biggest decisions of my life if I choose to do Film Connection. 

I, if I do it, would definitely do the Los Angeles program. Does anyone have any experience with that? 

I just get so skeptical with all these people posting "such a scam" "pointless" "waste of money"...but I trust you guys, as I've read all the posts in this thread, and you guys seem educated. 

Thanks, and god bless,

Chad


----------



## moviemaniac (Aug 8, 2011)

Chad, the problem is that people get very passionate about education. If they like it they sing it's praises, if they didn't or if they hear any negative remarks (earned or not) they will absolutely rip into it. People are much more likely to believe so called horror stories than positive ones. It's basic human nature, isn't it?


----------



## Brian Hulnick (Aug 15, 2011)

Be judged by the quality of your work and not whether you have a degree or diploma.


----------



## moviemaniac (Aug 22, 2011)

My advice, do your own research to make sure it's for you. Don't be swayed by any of the elitist attitudes on some forums. Use your own judgment.


----------



## s13jshaffer (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi guys. I was doing a little bit of Google research on the Film Connections program and stumbled upon this thread. It's been a really great resource so far - especially since there's information here from people who actually have experience in the program - but I do have a question or two that has yet to be answered in this thread.

I've been thinking about my potential future in the film industry for a while now, and I really think that I want to be a writer/director. However, while I have written a couple of short screenplays, other than that I have absolutely no experience in the film industry. I want to apply for the directing FC program here in Columbus, and I know that the website says that applicants are accepted by invitation only. 

I realize that they say that they accept applicants not by experience, but by attitude, but how can I, as an applicant with zero experience, best "sell" myself to FC? I want to convince them that I'm not just some kid who has pipe dreams of writing and directing films someday, but that I am deathly serious about the art of filmmaking. I just don't know how to go about doing that. What worked for you guys?

Also, I've recently been looking into books about film directing and writing, and I was wondering if you guys had any suggestions. I'm currently reading Sidney Lumet's book Making Movies, and I also have Frank Hauser's collected Notes On Directing that I'm going to be reading soon. Any other suggestions would be most appreciated.

Thanks, guys.


----------



## Brian Hulnick (Aug 29, 2011)

Best bet is to make sure your library card is up to date. There are some good books featured at the bottom of this page.


----------



## moviemaniac (Sep 5, 2011)

> Originally posted by s13jshaffer:
> Hi guys. I was doing a little bit of Google research on the Film Connections program and stumbled upon this thread. It's been a really great resource so far - especially since there's information here from people who actually have experience in the program - but I do have a question or two that has yet to be answered in this thread.
> 
> I've been thinking about my potential future in the film industry for a while now, and I really think that I want to be a writer/director. However, while I have written a couple of short screenplays, other than that I have absolutely no experience in the film industry. I want to apply for the directing FC program here in Columbus, and I know that the website says that applicants are accepted by invitation only.
> ...



Do as much research as you can and don't be sucked into the film school bashing that seems to run rampant in some forums.


----------



## Tina K (Sep 12, 2011)

There are loads of books and videos covering all aspects of film making. Many are available as e,Books. Check out amazon for example.


----------



## moviemaniac (Sep 22, 2011)

Whether you succeed or fail is ultimately down to the student. You have to have the desire to make it.


----------



## A.Samuals (Sep 28, 2011)

One problem is that people see the ad for Film connection and automatically assume that they will get instant admission to the studio of their dreams. That don't happen. You have to work and prove yourself. You will start at the bottom, then maybe you can work yourself up.


----------



## Brian Hulnick (Oct 7, 2011)

That is definitely the problem. They assume they will instantly be the new Spielberg with little or no effort.


----------



## moviemaniac (Oct 11, 2011)

Another problem is folks who have never even been on the course rubbishing it.


----------



## Tina K (Oct 19, 2011)

The problem is that 10 people may say that XXX is great and all, 1 person may say XXX is crap and a scam. Guess what people are far more likely to believe the 1 negative person than the 10 positives. Strange but true.


----------



## moviemaniac (Oct 25, 2011)

People have a problem with the unconventional. Film schools are unconventional as they don't follow the college/ university rules/ dogma. People will always be suspicious of that.


----------



## Tina K (Nov 5, 2011)

I hope things work out for you s13jshaffer. Keep us posted.


----------



## moviemaniac (Nov 13, 2011)

Looks like more and more directors/ producers and cinematographers are endorsing Film Connection now.


----------



## Tina K (Nov 16, 2011)

Maybe it will silence some of the naysayers, I doubt it somehow.


----------



## Brian Hulnick (Nov 27, 2011)

> Originally posted by s13jshaffer:
> Hi guys. I was doing a little bit of Google research on the Film Connections program and stumbled upon this thread. It's been a really great resource so far - especially since there's information here from people who actually have experience in the program - but I do have a question or two that has yet to be answered in this thread.
> 
> I've been thinking about my potential future in the film industry for a while now, and I really think that I want to be a writer/director. However, while I have written a couple of short screenplays, other than that I have absolutely no experience in the film industry. I want to apply for the directing FC program here in Columbus, and I know that the website says that applicants are accepted by invitation only.
> ...



Just show them that you are enthusiastic and eager to learn. That is what they are interested in...


----------



## Tina K (Dec 4, 2011)

It's good to know that they thoroughly vet any prospective students that apply.


----------



## DocumentaryTube (Dec 10, 2011)

If you guys can land and internship that pays little or any other credit with flexibility to pick up part time job to cover your expenses, that would be better way to go about it and not putting too much dent on your pocket!


----------



## Tina K (Dec 11, 2011)

Sorry I don't understand what you are saying. Can you make your self a little clearer thanks.


----------



## DocumentaryTube (Dec 13, 2011)

> Originally posted by Tina K:
> Sorry I don't understand what you are saying. Can you make your self a little clearer thanks.



Tina, who is your question targetted at?!


----------



## Tina K (Dec 18, 2011)

Sorry DocumentaryTube I understand what you are saying now. That would be the almost ideal scenario.


----------



## A.Samuals (Dec 25, 2011)

Landing a good internship is half the battle won.


----------



## moviemaniac (Jan 1, 2012)

It has been spoken about et nauseum that a good film school is a great way to start off in the business, you can get some real hands on experience in film making, using the actual gear the pros use and hopefully you will get plucked up to work for them on a permanent basis, if you impress them enough.


----------



## Brian Hulnick (Jan 5, 2012)

Film Connection should not be confused with Los Angeles Feature Film Academy as they are no way linked.


----------



## Tina K (Jan 12, 2012)

After reading an article on how LAFFA were prosecuted for scamming their students, it's good to see that there is government/ state control on the schools.


----------



## A.Samuals (Jan 19, 2012)

This has done no favors for the many legitimate schools operating out there.


----------



## bart_rogers (Jan 26, 2012)

sounds like a very spurious operation if you ask me. Glad he got caught.


----------



## JollyOl'FatGuy (Jul 25, 2012)

Just gotta say, thanks to the folks in this topic that actually had some insight to the program. Singed up for this site just for that, ha ha. I found Film Connection last week and have been perusing over the site, and various 'reviews' on google. This is almost just about the only place that had anything particularly good to say about it. Sad, no?

As is, soon as I manage some form income to be able to pay this off, I'll likely jump right in. I've got various interests concerning the entertainment industry, from films to music to even video games, and have spent the better part of half my life attempting to figure out which would be the best to start off with. Suffice to say I intend on starting a company with various "departments" one could say, having to do with each of these interests. Happily, Film Connection appears affordable so mayhap I finally found a good starting point.

So, again, thanks for giving the info you guys and gals have posted on the topic. So, wish me luck. If I happen to find a mentor who's willing to put up with my mild eccentrics (I'm almost always jotting down notes on a story idea or a scene that pops in my head every ten minutes or so), I'll pop back in and let ya'll know how it's going. 

From the desk of:
The JollyOl'FatGuy

P.S./Edit: I'll either be starting off with Directing or Screenwriting, then later on if I happen to have enough, I'll be taking on pretty much everything else they offer. I'm one of those hands-on types who at the very least wants in-depth knowledge (experience would be better) in just about the entirety of the business. 

On that note, I'll have to check out this "Recording Connection" I read about earlier in the thread. Later though, gotta take things one step at a time.


----------

